# Voodoo scene help



## Gingerlily (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! Need suggestions for a local haunt, this year we added a new shack with a voodoo woman inside. The makeup and props look great! But stuck on how she should act. The folks are walking through the shack on a wooded trail before entering the other haunts. So they really are only in there for a minute or two depending on crowd. The sounds of thunder and lightening are loud but not too loud. Minimal green yellow lighting in shack. We have discussed several things including spritzing folks with water as a curse, but I'm not a fan of that, lol. Any suggestions how to creep people out with voodoo?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Perhaps some powder or confetti on your hand blown toward your "victim"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is she supposed to be a priestess, a victim or...?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do a search for "voodoo priestess" on YouTube and you'll find a wealth of videos that should spark some ideas.


----------



## Gingerlily (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. She is a voodoo priestess. I like the powder idea! We have added extra voodoo dolls with large needles. But given the pace of people coming through not sure how much of a show she can do. Something creepy and quick like the powder idea is great!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always found it effective when I'm focused on a character, waiting for something to happen, and something happens all around me instead. The voodoo priestess scowls, raises her arms and everything inside her hut shudders and clanks, around the audience and behind them and over the heads. In an outdoor setting it could be leaves and tree branches.

More simply, maybe a gag where she pokes a needle into a voodoo doll and it affects a corpse nearby. Or the doll looks like herself and when she pokes it, blood comes out of her corresponding body part.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can hide some small but powerful fans, you can have her "Command the wind" or spirits. You can make dolls and such move around on a table via the use of magnets, maybe have the dolls "bleed", "scream" when they are stabbed by needles or knives. Beyond that I'd do some research on the practice of VooDoo and maybe look at videos as Roxy suggested. You may find it necessary (or more convenient) to adapt or add rituals from other faiths or religious beliefs to get the full effect you are looking for. Keep in mind how long you actually want the guests to stand there viewing the scene. It's all too easy get carried away with creating a scene, making it last 45 minutes rather than 45 seconds.


----------

